# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γιατί έκανε άσπορα αυγά;

## koukoulis

Γειά σας. Είμαι νέο μέλος στην ομάδα σας. Εχω 2 καναρίνια (αρσενικό + θηλυκό) και πριν από 3 εβδομάδες τα έβαλα να ζευγαρώσουν. Δεν ξέρω αν ζευγάρωσαν γιατί δεν μπορούσα να το δω. Αλλά η θηλυκιά έφτιαξε φωλιά, έκανε 3 αυγά - το πρώτο κάτω στο κλουβί και τα άλλα 2 στη φωλιά. Εβαλα το 1ο αυγό στη φωλιά και έπειτα διαπίστωσα ότι τα άλλα 2 είχαν σπάσει, οπότε τα αφαίρεσα. Η κανάρα ξεκίνησε να κλωσά. Σήμερα (τη 15η ημέρα) έβγαλα το αυγό και αφαίρεσα τη φωλιά. Το αυγό ήταν άσπορο (το άνοιξα προσεκτικά και ήταν μόνο κρόκκος) και χώρισα τα πουλιά. Τα ερωτήματά μου είναι τα ακόλουθα: 
1.Τί μπορώ να κάνω για να ζευγαρώσουν τα πουλιά;
2. Πότε μπορώ πάλι να τα ξαναβάλω μαζί και να προσθέσω τη φωλιά;
3. Πως μπορώ να αποφύγω μια νέα γέννα με άσπορα αυγά;
4. Πόσες φορές θα πρέπει να αφήσω την κανάρα να γεννήσει; Μία γέννα με άσπορα αυγά προσμετράται σε αυτές τις φορές;

Ευχαριστώ όλους

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη καλώς όρισες στη παρέα και καλή διαμονή!!!!!!!

1.Να ακολουθήσεις τη σωστή διαδικασία ....σωστή γνωριμία-επαφή και ένωση του ζευγαριού.
2.Αν τα πουλιά είναι πυρωμένα-έτοιμα για γέννα δε χρειαζόταν να την αφαιρέσεις καν.
3.Να ακολουθήσεις διατροφική προετοιμασία ώστε να ετοιμαστούν και να δυναμώσουν τα πουλιά για να μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν στις απαιτήσεις αυτής της διαδικασίας.ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασια για την Περιοδο της ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ
4.Αν αντιληφθείς έγκαιρα οτι η γέννα είναι άσπορη(με τη μέθοδο της ωοσκόπισης),αφαιρείς τα αυγά και προχωράς στην επόμενη,δεν θεωρείται κανονική γέννα,απλά μια παραπάνω ταλαιπωρία για τη κανάρα που γεννά αυγά.2-3 γέννες είναι καλό να κάνουν,παραπάνω εξασθενούν τα πουλιά και αυξάνονται οι περιπτώσεις με επιπλοκές και προβλήματα.

Περισσότερα θα σου πουν τα παιδιά με χρόνια εμπειρίας.....

----------


## koukoulis

Βαγγέλη ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη η γνωμη μου ειναι να κανεις μια καλη διατροφικη προετοιμασια για 2-3 βδομαδες εντατικα οπως περιγραφω στο αρθρο για το τελευταιο διαστημα και να εχεις με χωρισμα τα πουλια .μετα να τα ενωσεις.σημαντικοτατο να δωσεις ολο αυτο το διαστημα φερκοβρασμενο αυγο ,ειτε αυτουσιο  ειτε σε μορφη αυγοτροφης (μεσα απο καποια συνταγες που υπαρχουν στο φορουμ ή εστω σε συνδιασμο με καποια ετοιμη.γυρω στις 3 κανονικες γεννες ειναι οκ .οχι παραπανω.αν για καποιο λογο  πριν αυτες  ολοκληρωθουν  ,ερθει η πτεροροια σταματας και πριν την 3η γεννα

----------


## mitsman

Κατι που νομιζω οτι ειναι σημαντικο,απο τα ελαχιστα που ξερω ειναι η προετοιμασια του αρσενικου πρεπει να προηγηθει μια βδομαδα της θηλυκιας!βεβαια για μεγαλυτερη σιγουρια ρωτα καποιον πιο εμπειρο!

----------


## koukoulis

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Θα τους βάζω κάθε ημέρα αυγό, μήλο και ένα πράσινο χόρτο, αυγοτροφή και υγρές βιταμίνες για 3 εβδομάδες και στον αρσενικό παπαρουνόσπορο, ενώ στη θηλυκιά υγρό ασβέστιο κι ελπίζω τα πράγματα να πάνε καλά. Τον αρσενικό τον κοίταξα και δεν τον βλέπω πυρωμένο - δεν τραγουδάει αν και αυτό φαίνεται φυσικό αφού βλέπει τη θηλυκιά στη ζευγαρώστρα που τους έχω με το χώρισμα. Τί να πω ελπίζω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## jk21

υγρες βιταμινες να δωσεις οπως οριζει το σκευασμα.πιο εχεις; 
παπαρουνοσπορο αν δινεις συχνα θα παχυνεις τα πουλακια και αμα δινεις και αρκετο μαλλον θα τους κοψεις και την οποια ορεξη ειχαν για ζευγαρωμα.εχουν ηπιες  ηρεμιστικες ιδιοτητες .μαλλον ειναι καλυτερος οταν η καναρα θα κλωσσα για να καταπνιξει προωρες ορεξεις για νεο  ζευγαρωμα  (αν και δεν το νομιζω ουτε σε αυτο μπορει να πετυχει κατι αν θελουν ...η νυφη και ο γαμπρος !

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη, για υγρές βιταμίνες έχω ένα σκεύασμα που το λένε Tabernil και περιέχει Α, D3, E και είναι για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής και ασβέστιο έχω το ostex solution για την ανάπτυξη των οστώ του κελύφους των αυγών. Ναι πράγματι ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες που αναγράφονται στο κουτί. Για τον παπαρουνόσπορο μου είχαν πει ότι αν δίνω στα πουλιά για 5 μέρες τα πυρώνει, οπότε τώρα που μου το λες αυτό δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να συνεχίσω να δίνω στον αρσενικό μια και αυτός είναι που δεν είναι πυρωμένος. Πες μου τη γνώμη σου σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## andreascrete

Νόμιζα ότι ο παπαρουνόσπορος ναρκώνει και ηρεμεί τα πουλιά αντί να τα ζωντανεύει για ζευγάρωμα ....μην ξεχνάμε ότι απο την παπαρούνα παράγεται το όπιο που είναι ναρκωτικό.
Οι σπόροι νίζερ νομίζω ότι είναι κατάλληλοι κατά την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής και μεγάλωμα μικρών.

----------


## mitsman

Η γνωμη μου κ οι γνωσεις μου δεν ειναι τιποτα ιδιαιτερο!παρολα αυτα πιστευω οτι ολοι οι σποροι χρειαζονται στις σωστες αναλογιες!ειμαι εντελως ασχετος,το διευκρινιζω!πρεπει να φιλτραρουμε ομως αυτα που μας λενε:
*παπαρουνοσπορο αν δινεις συχνα θα παχυνεις τα πουλακια και αμα δινεις  και αρκετο μαλλον θα τους κοψεις και την οποια ορεξη ειχαν για ζευγαρωμα
*οποτε ο κ.Δημητρης ειπε ναι μεν να δινεις αλλα οχι σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα κ οχι πολλες φορες!Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει αυτο που θα σου πω,αλλα 2 φορες ττην εβδομαδα απο ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ειναι ενταξει!εγω προσωπικα το βαζω στην αυγοτροφη.στα 200 γρ.αυγοτρογης 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου παπαρουνοσπορο!
Εδω μπορειτε να διαβασετε καποιες ιδιοτητες του παπαρουνοσπορο:http://www.votana.eu/imikranies/ik-g...pop=0&vmcchk=1
Ωστοσο ειναι πολλοι αυτοι οι οποιοι υποστηριζουν πως ειναι "πυρωτικος"(αν υπαρχει αυτη η εννοια)!οποτε κατι καπου παιζει που πρεπει να το ψαξουμε λιγο περισσοτερο...νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με τους υδατανθρακες που περιεχει κ επομενως την ενεργεια που δινει στα πουλακια μας!το μονο σιγουρο????*Παν μετρον αριστον!
*
Σπόροι παπαρούνας Θρεπτική αξία ανά 100 g (3,5 oz)
 Ενέργεια 2196 kJ (525 kcal)
 Υδατάνθρακες 28 g
 Σάκχαρα 3
 Φυτικές ίνες 23 g
 Fat 42 g
 κορεσμένα 5 g
 trans 0 g
 μονοακόρεστα 6 g
 πολυακόρεστα 29 g
 Πρωτεΐνη 18 g
 Το φολικό οξύ (Β9 Vit.) 82 μg (21%)
 Βιταμίνη Ε 1,8 mg (12%)
 Ασβέστιο 1438 mg (144%)
 Σίδερο 10 mg (80%)
 Μαγγάνιο 7 mg (350%)

----------


## jk21

να δωσεις το συμπληρωμα  που εχεις  για οσο προτεινει  και το αλλο με το ασβεστιο  δωσε το λιγες μερες (3-4 ) αλλα οχι μαζι με την πολυβιταμινη.δεν εχει βιταμινες β το σκευασμα που λες; 

παπαρουνοσπορο μην δινεις,δεν χρειαζεαται ,ισως κανει και αντιθετα αποτελεσματα 

το λινκ που εδωσε ο ανδρεας ειναι σαφες:

*  <<Περιγραφή:* Είναι ο σπόρος που βγαίνει από το γνωστό φυτό της παπαρούνας. Είναι πλούσιος σε λιπαρά και έχει κατασταλτικές ιδιότητες.
*Θεραπευτικές Ιδιότητες:* Διατηρεί  μερικά χαρακτηριστικά του λουλουδιού από το οποίο προέρχεται όπως ότι  είναι ήπιο υπνωτικό. Είναι επίσης μαλακτικό, αντιβηχικό, σπασμολυτικό  και χρησιμοποιείται ενάντια της υπερδιέγερσης.>>

----------


## koukoulis

Οχι το σκεύασμα που έχω δεν έχει βιταμίνες Β. 
Αναρωτιέμαι και κάτι άλλο σχετικά με το αρσενικό πουλί: μήπως είναι πολύ μικρός για ζευγάρωμα δηλαδή μήπως δεν έχει χρονίσει ακόμη. Από το pet shop μου είπαν ότι είχε γεννηθεί την περασμένη άνοιξη αλλά από την άλλη δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι και έτσι δεν μπορώ να ξέρω την ηλικία του με ακρίβεια. Γενικά από το pet shop μου είπαν και διάφορά άλλα όπως ότι είναι ράτσας Ολλανδικής (έχει χρώμα έντονο πορτοκαλί κάπως χιονέ βέβαια αν κι έχει αρχίσει και ξεβάφει κάπως) και όταν του έπεσε η ουρά μετά από 2 εβδομάδες και έπειτα έβγαλε κάτι μικρά φτεράκια που δεν μεγάλωναν, μου είπαν να τα τραβήξω για να βγάλει νέα ουρά - τό κανα κι αυτό πριν από 3 μέρες και είμαστε σε αναμονή. Απλώς σκέφτομαι ότι αν του πέφτει η ουρά, κάποια φτερά από τις φτερούγες του, μήπως είναι σε καμία φάση να αλλάζει φτέρωμα τρόπον τινά λόγω μικρής ηλικίας - αν είναι μικρό σε ηλικία τελικά. Επίσης τον έχω τις τελευταίες 3 εβδομάδες μέσα λόγω καιρού και λόγω του ότι η θηλυκιά κλώσσαγε το άσπορο αυγό. Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ να ζευγαρώσουν και να κάνουν πουλάκια κι έχω αρχίσει και απογοητεύομαι. Θα δούμε. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## vagelis76

> και όταν του έπεσε η ουρά μετά από 2 εβδομάδες και έπειτα έβγαλε κάτι μικρά φτεράκια που δεν μεγάλωναν, μου είπαν να τα τραβήξω για να βγάλει νέα ουρά - τό κανα κι αυτό πριν από 3 μέρες και είμαστε σε αναμονή.


Αντί να αναρωτηθεί γιατί του έπεσε η ουρά τέτοια εποχή και να σου πει τι χρειάζεται το πουλί για να βοηθηθεί και να αποκτήσει νέα δυνατά φτερά,σου είπε να του τραβήξεις και αυτά που έβγαιναν?????Αν κρίνω και από την Ολλανδική ράτσα *και όχι καταγωγή* που σου είπε,μάλλον έπεσες σε "καλό" επαγγελματία ....
Ίσως να έπρεπε να αφήσει το πουλί να αποκτήσει ξανά τα φτερά του να ανακτήσει τις δυνάμεις του και μετά να προχωρείσει σε γέννα,αυτό θα έκανα εγώ πάντως.

----------


## jk21

η ουρα αν σπασει θελει να βγουνε τα σπασμενα φτερα και βγαινουν μετα καινουργια,ομως η αναπτυξη νεου φτερωματος φερνει λιγο πισω απο δυναμεις το πουλακι.ειναι κατι σαν μινι πτεροροια .θα σου ελεγα να παρεις ενα σκευασμα πολυβιταμινης να εχει και βιταμινες Β αλλα και αμινοξεα για την πτεροροια .εναλλακτικα παιρνεις το becozyme της bayer που ειναι πολυ καλο ανθρωπινο σκευασμα μονο με βιταμινες Β  (εχω τη δοσολογια του εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%B9-BECOZYME-S   ) και δινεις πολυ συχνα φρεσκοβρασμενο αυγο ή καποια αυγοτροφη φτιαχτη  απο εδω  
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82
και χορηγεις και γυρη που θα βρεις σε καταστηματα βιολογικων αλλα και απο μελισσοπαραγωγους στις λαικες.αν βρεις θα σου πω πως

----------


## mitsman

Ενα πουλακι που μου ειχε δωσει ενας φιλος μου να του προσεχω μεχρι να γυρισει απο ενα ταξιδι δεν ειχε ουρα.αλλα μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες εβγαλε κ ειναι μια χαρα τωρα.δεν αλλαξα κατι στην διατροφη.4 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγοτροφη..με γυρη μεσα!επρεπε να κανω κι αλλα???δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι σαν πτεροροια!

----------


## jk21

δημητρη δεν εννοουσα φυσικα οτι ειναι κατι παθολογικο αφου εμεις εξαναγκαζουμε τα φτερα της ουρας σε επαναδημιουργια .απλα οτι για την αναπτυξη των φτερων ο οργανισμος απαιτει αποτομα καποιες ουσιες και αυτα που εδωσες ηταν τα ιδανικα  αυγο και γυρη ειναι οτι θρεπτικοτερο με ισχυρη ποσοτητα πληρους πρωτεινης ,λιπαρα οξεα και φουλ βιταμινες!

----------


## koukoulis

Δημήτρη έχω γύρη, αλλά του έβαλα μερικά μπαλάκια και δεν τον είδα να την τρώει - να την περάσω από μπλέντερ; Τώρα θα μπω στα αρχεία για Βιταμίνη Β και θα τα διαβάσω. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## koukoulis

Επίσης σχετικα με το bencozyme φυσικά και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να του δίνω αλλά έχω τα ακόλουθα ερωτήματα:
1. πόσο ζυγίζουν τα καναρίνια 25 ή100gr ώστε να υπολογίσω τη δόση
2. τελικά χορήγηση για 10 ημέρες ειναι αρκετη;
3. όσο του δινω το σκευασμα μπορώ να του δίνω και το άλλο με τις βιταμίνες Α,D,E?
4. θα περιμένω να βγάλει ουρά και μετά θα τον ζευγαρώσω;

Χαιρετώ

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ  τη γυρη με ελαχιστο νερο και μιξερακι του καφε μπορεις να την διαλυσεις και μετα να την αναμιξεις στην αυγοτροφη.το καναρινι (οχι οι μεγαλοσωμες ρατσες αλλα το συνηθισμενο ) ζυγιζει 25 γρ. θα του δωσεις μονο 10 μερες ειναι υπεραρκετες και να δινεις και φρεσκα λαχανικα-χορταρικα-φρουτα και εισαι οκ!  την αλλη βιταμινη να την δωσεις οπως συστηνει στο εσωτερικο .οχι ομως πανω απο 10 μερες συνεχομανα και να το λεει .αυγοτροφη  και γυρη να δινεις καθημερινα.καλα ειναι να περασει το διαστημα ενισχυσης και μετα να προσπαθησεις για ζευγαρωμα

----------


## koukoulis

Ok δημήτρη, θα τα κάνω όλα αυτά -πάω να πάρω ριζάλευρο. μόνο τη γύρη, βαζω όση νά ναι;

----------


## jk21

εγω βαζω ανα λογα με την περιοδο 1-2 κουταλια του γλυκου σε 150 γρ αυγοτροφης. απο οτι καταλαβα διαλεξες τη συνταγη με τη φρυγανια.αν δεν βαριεσαι και αυτη <<αυγοψωμο 2 >> ειναι ιδιαιτερα θρεπτικη ! επισης με λιγο κουσκους (οχι την πληρη συνταγη που περιγραφω ,αλλα ενα μερος 10-20 ml κουσκους ) μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις για να σου απορροφα τα προσθετα πχ γυρη με πιο ευκολ τροπο.το <<ανθος ορυζης >> μπορεις να το βαλεις και σε αλλες συνταγες

----------


## canarianor

θελω να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με τα ασπορα αυγα.εχω ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια με χωρισμα και στην τριτη εβδομαδα της πρωετοιμασιας της εδωσα νημα ,εφτιαξε την φωλια και μετα απο 5 ημερες χωρις να εχει βατευτει απο τον αρσενικο λογηκα,λογω χωρισματος βρηκα αυγο.τι πρεπει να κανω τωρα? ειναι σιγοθρα κλουβιο?

----------


## lefteris13

Αμα δεν εχει ερθει σε επαφη με τον αρσενικο προφανως ειναι ασπορο.παντως ειναι ακαταλληλη η εποχη για ζευγαρωματα.αφου εφτιαξε φωλια γιατι δεν τα ενωσες και περιμενες κι αλλες μερες;

----------

